# gas problem



## bosox (May 1, 2005)

I have a yardman riding mower. Its not getting gas from the tank. If 
I dump a little gas in the carb it will fire up for a couple seconds. The fulel line is not blocked nor the filter.


----------



## bdunegan (Mar 31, 2005)

this could be a needle valve stuck, a float stuck, if your engine has a fuel pump, it may be bad. need a little info on what engine you have, how many hp, and such . will try to help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its a yardman, it may have a briggs, of course, not knowing brand of engine or hp myself, it sounds like the same above.


----------



## mljd7 (Apr 15, 2005)

Could also be water in the gas. Typical problem this time of year. Did you have a lot of freeze/thaw cycles where it was stored? Did you add any fuel stabilizer before you stored it? How old is the gas and does it smell like varnish?


----------

